# NFS problems: idmapd cannot start

## borfig

I am using nfs-utils-1.1.1-r1 with tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r3 and baselayout-2.

But I cannot start the NFS client (/etc/init.d/nfsmount start).

My syslog shows me:

```
Apr 21 10:51:45 borfigtoo rpc.statd[12436]: Version 1.1.1 Starting

Apr 21 10:51:45 borfigtoo rpc.statd[12436]: Flags:

Apr 21 10:51:45 borfigtoo rpc.idmapd[12447]: main: fcntl(/var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs/nfs): Invalid argument

Apr 21 10:51:45 borfigtoo /etc/init.d/rpc.idmapd[12438]: ERROR: rpc.idmapd failed to start

Apr 21 10:51:45 borfigtoo /etc/init.d/nfsmount[12426]: ERROR: cannot start nfsmount as rpc.idmapd would not start
```

/var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs/nfs is a directory.

What's wrong?

----------

## krinn

it's a know bug (for me) and an old one, you should file a bug so....

so nothing, they don't really care...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101624#c16

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172133#c9

bah, simply /etc/init.d/nfs start one time & this will fix your bug

----------

## Paczesiowa

I started having this problem yesterday. Any ideas what to downgrade, to fix it at least temporary (because I have my whole portage tree on nfs, so can't use portage at all until it is fixed)

Why would I start nfs? I don't want nfs server, just nfsmount.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> I started having this problem yesterday. Any ideas what to downgrade, to fix it at least temporary (because I have my whole portage tree on nfs, so can't use portage at all until it is fixed)
> 
> Why would I start nfs? I don't want nfs server, just nfsmount.

 

He meas to start it, then stop it. Just one time.

From that moment, nfsmount will start ok. Odd bug.

@krinn, thanks, that saved my day.

----------

## Paczesiowa

so I have to enable nfs server in kernel just to get nfs client working?

edit: anyway, that doesn't help. starting (and/or stopping) nfs doesn't make nfsmount/rpc.idmpad start.

----------

## Paczesiowa

sorry about double post, but I fixed my problem. after commenting out idmapd (I don't need nfsv4) from init.d/nfsmount deps it would still fail. after some sniffing with tcpdump it turned out, that with nfs-utils-1.1.2 even with proto=tcp it was trying to mount using udp (which was blocked on server's fw). downgrading to 1.1.1 fixed my problem.

----------

